# Two from Trexlertown



## Tim s (Sep 29, 2019)

I went to Trexlertown this weekend and came home with these 2 middle weights. The American is a 65 and the Typhoon is a 67. Enjoy Tim


----------



## JimR56 (Sep 30, 2019)

They both look great, Tim!


----------



## Tim s (Sep 30, 2019)

JimR56 said:


> They both look great, Tim!



Thanks Jim, I have recently developed an appreciation for middle weight bikes. I really like the look but being on the taller side makes them not as comfortable to ride. I do have a King Size American that fits me better and would not mind getting another King Size. Tim


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 30, 2019)

There is a solution to that problem, Tim. What did was on Saturday is when I bought a replacement seat mast post for my Panther, I bought one that is for a Sting Ray or Krate. They are almost twice as long as the standard middleweight bike seat mast post, but the same diameter as the standard mast. They will interchange.

Jim.


----------



## Tim s (Oct 1, 2019)

Schwinndemonium said:


> There is a solution to that problem, Tim. What did was on Saturday is when I bought a replacement seat mast post for my Panther, I bought one that is for a Sting Ray or Krate. They are almost twice as long as the standard middleweight bike seat mast post, but the same diameter as the standard mast. They will interchange.
> 
> Jim.



Thanks Jim I am pretty sure I know where to find one. After working more on it yesterday afternoon I took it for a spin and ir rides really nice. Tim


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 1, 2019)

Clean bikes!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 5, 2019)

I think the American is a '59 - '63 with that chain guard. nice rides though!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2019)

Beautiful bikes!
Fantastic condition.


----------

